# tybee yesterday



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i straight smoked the sheepies again!!! nothin on the heaver. brought up were big whiting,large pompano (3lb) range,spotails,big blues,lots of variuos fish, pinfish,yellowtails,ect.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i just had to add this. the last couple of days watchin hundred of sheepies swimmin the pilons and havin clear water so you can watch em eat the bait has been great. i love sheepahead


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dumb question:*

What is a spotail?


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

I think he is talking about a Red Drum


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Pete*

See link.

Spottail Bass.

Also known as channel bass, redfish.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks,*

Fish & Orest,

I should've picked it up. But took the name literally thinking it's a SC fish that prefers warmer water..


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

hope you didnt cut up your hands getting bait for the sheepes lets see some more pics for us poor soles that cant be there see you soon i hope tight lines bud


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ill take some picts. and yes a spotails are red drum or redfish or channel bass


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

clinder,you catchin' dem sheepies on barnacles ?

Friend of mine north of you has a neat rig for getting that bait.Long rope to a bucket with holes in the bottom and another long rope with a sledge hammer tied to it.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

no not barnacles or crabs.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

dude i had to take on some side work so keep up the good work so i can live thru you and get my jollies. and hey you can stop by here with a spare sheepie or 2. i like sheepies. 16 hour days are kicking my fat ___!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ill try and drop you a fish or two by


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm off to the salt mine again damn that santi claws if i catch him this year i'm to use her as cut bait. keep up the great post i'll get to wet a again one day.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you gonna be able to make it sat.?


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i don't know if i don't go ma and pa i will be there. i'll talk to my mom tomorrow and see if she needs me to help out. i hate to work thru some of the best fishing on the season.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I might make it up there around Thanksgiving. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

BTW the way E. Who dat chica? Huh?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Look online for Gaff Magazine. Some fishing articles for FL, but lots of pictures of scantily clad women posing with fish.

http://www.gaffmag.net/

Enjoy!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

What happened to that show on ESPN2?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I do remember that show now.


----------

